# New type of British rock markings?



## Brian G Turner (Oct 11, 2003)

Interesting - I'd been on another board where someone spoke of smooth circles on Ilkley Moor. I wasn't sure what they were talking about - but I just found the following article on the New Scientist site.

It would be fascinating if there was a completely new archaeology out there waiting to be classified:

http://www.newscientist.com/news/news.jsp?id=ns99994256


> *Weird rock carvings puzzle archaeologists*
> 
> Mysterious rock carvings engraved into strange shapes are baffling UK archaeologists. One resembles a heart, another a human footprint.
> 
> ...


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 11, 2003)

It will be interesting to see what conclusions the archaeologists make about these markings.


----------

